# Elbow Report



## Capt. Ed (Aug 15, 2011)

Caught 2 wahoo at the elbow. One was 40lbs and the smaller one 25.
The water was nice and blue.Not much bait down there.The fish hit
Braid wobbllers.Trolled wall back to nipple and found a school of small 
black fin.The bp buoy that was south of nipple is gone.
Happy Fishing.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice report, unfortunate about the buoy though it usually held a few fish.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the report. Did you see any lines or rips? Going tomorrow, any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## Capt. Ed (Aug 15, 2011)

*Elbow*

Small line down in elbow area
Worked some grass patches south of
Nipple with no bites.
Water is cleaner south of nipple
I would run south of nipple and fish 
Towards elbow


----------



## rustyboat (Mar 20, 2013)

we are headed to the elbow and the nipple tuesday. then we are going to the rigs that night. thanks for the report about the wahoos. that helps out a lot.


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Dec 13, 2012)

*Tm Gibbs*

Look forward to every post with WAHOO in it. I have yet to catch one and has been the fish i've wanted to catch the most for six years!


----------

